# My desktop icons keep rearranging themselves everytime i plug into my TV



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys using a laptop in full hd res, I switch to my TV 32inch, its HD ready with a smaller resolution...

So everytime I switch back to my laptop all icons have moved, and I know its not a big deal but it really annoys me , does anyone know anyway to fix this ? maybe a program ? icons are not set to auto arrange but they do ^^ 

THANKS


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

The icons automatically rearrange to fit on the screen with the smaller resolution. They have to really. The only other option would be for them extend past the screen in some virtual space where you couldn't access them. Annoying yes, hey. The solution would be to buy a TV with the same solution as your laptop... kinda expensive.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't use Auto Arrange. See Align Icons To Grid. If it doesn't work, there are some 3rd party software solutions although I've never tried them.


----------

